# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Bánh Xèo Mười Xiền - Nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Hoa sen tuy ở giữa chốn bình dị nhưng vẫn thể hiện sự thanh khiết, cao quí. Từ ý nghĩa đó, bánh xèo hoa sen là một món ăn mới mà nghệ nhân Mười Xiềm đã chăm chút sáng tạo. Kết hợp nguyên liệu truyền thống cùng hạt sen, ngó sen, củ sen càng làm cho chiếc bánh xèo đậm đà tình quê.


Với hơn 100 món bánh xèo và các món dân dã Nam bộ, khách hàng còn được thưởng thức trên 20 món xôi chè trong một buffet tráng miệng ( với giá 15.000đ/khách ) mà nhà hàng giới thiệu trong dịp lễ năm nay.


Xuất hiện ngay từ những ngày đầu mở Đất Phương Nam, bánh xèo là món ăn dân dã rất quen thuộc với người miền Nam. Những ai đã từng ăn qua món bánh này, khó có thể mà quên được hương vị đậm đà đầy chất dân dã của nó. Ở Sài Gòn có rất nhiều địa chỉ phục vụ món bánh xèo, nhưng việc người chủ được mời sang tận Hoa Kỳ để biểu diễn tài đổ bánh cho công chúng thưởng thức, sau đó được phong tặng danh hiệu nghệ nhân dân gian có lẽ chỉ có một và đó là bà Mười Xiềm.
Có mặt tại Sài Gòn trong một thời gian ngắn thôi, nhưng thương hiệu bánh xèo Mười Xiềm đã trở nên quen thuộc với những ai yêu thích món ăn dân dã này. 

Những cái bánh xèo vàng ươm thơm phức được dì Mười Xiềm tự tay đổ đang chuẩn bị mang ra cho khách. Liên tục đổ cùng lúc 5, 6 chảo lại điều khiến những thợ phụ xung quanh nhưng dì Mười Xiềm vẫn thoăn thoắt với công việc của mình, vẫn tươi cười và rộn ràng những câu chuyện đậm đà ngôn ngữ miền sông nước Nam Bộ. Chẳng phải dì đi Mỹ biểu diễn trở về bánh xèo do dì Mười Xiềm làm mới ngon hơn mà với hơn nửa thế kỷ gắn bó với loại bánh này, cái cách làm thế nào để cho ra đời những cái bánh xèo ăn cho ngon miệng đã thấm vào máu thịt của người đàn bà sông nước, lớn lên và lập nghiệp từ bánh trái. Có chăng là bây giờ, hương vị bánh xèo dì Mười Xiềm trở nên nổi tiếng và được nhiều người kinh doanh săn đón, tha thiết mong được cùng hợp tác. 

Không biết có phải do góp mặt ở một trung tâm ẩm thực hàng đầu cả nước như thành phố Hồ Chí Minh nên dì Mười Xiềm đã sáng tạo đến 30 món bánh xèo khác nhau. Từ cái bánh xèo truyền thống nhân tôm thịt cho đến nhiều loại bánh xèo có nhân là nấm như: nấm kim châm, nấm linh chi bạch ngọc, nấm bào ngư, nấm mối (theo mùa), cổ hủ dừa, v..v.. Cái bánh xèo của dì Mười Xiềm độc đáo ở chỗ, nguyên cái bánh lớn vàng ươm, giòn rụm, nhưng rất hạn chế dầu mỡ. Điều này tốt cho sức khỏe của thực khách, nhất là những người buộc phải ăn kiêng chất béo. 
Ăn bánh xèo mà không có rau xanh xem như thất bại những nhà hàng bánh xèo Mười Xiềm còn được đầu tư máy lọc nước ozôn rửa rau, bảo đảm an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm cho thực khách. Ngoài những loại rau căn bản như cải bẹ xanh, xà lách, rau thơm thì điểm lạ của bánh xèo dì Mười Xiềm là sự có mặt các loại rau rừng như: đọt sao nhái, lá lục, đọt điều, lá cách, lá lốt… Những loại rau này vừa chua vừa chát hợp với bánh xèo ăn hoài không ngán. Với bánh xèo yếu tố thưởng thức bằng 5 giác quan của con người được áp dụng rất thực tế, đó là nghe được âm thanh lúc chế biến, nhìn thấy màu sắc, ngửi được mùi thơm, nếm được vị ngon, vị béo của bánh, và độc đáo nhất là phải ăn bằng tai mới cảm nhận được hết hương vị đặc trưng của nó. Ngoài bánh xèo, dì Mười Xiềm còn giới thiệu bánh khọt, bánh ít trần, chè bưởi và những món gỏi của miền sông nước. 

Trở về từ lễ hội đời sống dân gian lần thứ 41 do viện Smithsonian của Hoa Kỳ tổ chức, thương hiệu bánh xèo dì Mười Xiềm trở nên nổi tiếng khắp nơi. Ở Sài Gòn, tên tuổi này được dì Mười Xiềm tin tưởng trao cho nhà hàng Tú My, mà chủ nhân cũng là một chàng trai đồng hương miệt Cần Thơ với dì. Ở trung tâm ẩm thực Sài thành này, bánh xèo Mười Xiềm đã ra đời 2 địa điểm, một trên đường Nguyễn Trãi, quận 1 và một ở Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, quận 3 đối diện siêu thị Coop Mart. Với lối trang trí nhẹ nhàng phảng phất nét thôn quê, không gian này xem ra rất phù hợp với thực đơn ở đây. Có lẽ điều này sẽ góp phần làm cho món bánh xèo đã ngon lại càng ngon hơn. 
Từ khi góp mặt giữa làng ẩm thực Sài Gòn, bánh xèo của dì Mười Xiềm đã được nhiều người tìm đến để cảm nhận sự tinh tế và khéo léo trong cách chế biến và một lần thử cho biết thế nào là đánh thức ngũ quan khi thưởng thức. Cùng đi với những người thân, ăn một thứ bánh mà hòa quyện được tất cả khí trời và đất cùng với tâm tình của người làm ra nó vào một miếng ăn sẽ cảm nhận được không khí hạnh phúc của gia đình. Bánh xèo sẽ đặc biệt ngon nữa khi ăn trong những ngày mưa gió hoặc tiết trời se lạnh đầu đông. Chỉ bằng những món bánh dân dã của quê hương, dì Mười Xiềm đã được vinh danh với giải nhất trong cuộc thi năm đó. Trở về quê nhà, dì Mười Xiềm được Bộ Văn Hóa Thông Tin trao tặng bằng khen và danh hiệu Nghệ nhân dân gian như một sự tôn vinh sự tảo tần của người phụ nữ suốt đời gắn liền với bánh. Mỗi khi rảnh rỗi, dì Mười Xiềm vẫn quan tâm đến khẩu vị của thực khách bằng việc trực tiếp trò chuyện với khách. Mặc dù không ít lần dì Mười buộc miệng nhận xét là: “Coi vậy mà dân Sài Gòn chịu món bánh xèo này quá cỡ!” nhưng dì nghĩ biết đâu trong những lời góp ý từ thực khách, dì sẽ biến đổi chút ít để thực sự phù hợp với khẩu vị người Sài Gòn. Tuy vậy, đến hôm nay bánh xèo Mười Xiềm vẫn chưa phải thay đổi gì. Mà có gì phải thay đổi bởi trong chiếc bánh ngoài kinh nghiệm năm mươi lăm năm chế biến còn gửi gắm vào đó là cả tâm tình của người làm bánh mang theo cả một nền ẩm thực miền sông nước Hậu Giang. 

Chi Nhánh Mười Xiềm 1: 
190 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, P.6, Q.3, TP. Hồ Chí Minh. 
Điện thoại: (08) 3933 0107 

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Chi Nhánh Mười Xiền 1_

Chi Nhánh Mười Xiềm 2: 
255-257 Nguyễn Trãi, P. Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Q.1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh. 
Điện thoại: (08) 3920 8775

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Chi Nhánh Mười Xiền 2_

Cùng khám phá* các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## dung89

Món này là món khoái khẩu của mềnh, cũng mong được một lần thưởng thức hương vị chính gốc đặc sản Nam Bộ

----------

